# 19 White Pigeons and 14 Doves need home! Southern Calif.



## lcarey (Aug 12, 2007)

My Dad has just been diagnosed with cancer and is unable to care for his birds. Can anyone help?

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lisa, 

I'm very sorry to learn of your Dad's illness and of the need to find homes for his birds. Please tell us where in Southern California the birds are located, and we will do our best to assist in finding a home or homes for them.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I'm Sorry to Hear your Dad is sick. my thoughts And Preys Are with you and your Family.
I wish I could Help you with the Birds But I live In VA. I'm sure Others Will Be Around soon That Live In California That Will Be able To Help you with Them. 
You Have A Great day,
Jennifer


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Tell me about the whites. Adults? Flown? How far? Pure homers? I might be intereseted in the whites. Willing to ship?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I think it would be really helpfull if you could explain what he used them for , their ages, breeds (if you know) and pictures.

i suspect they might be homers ( with really big ceres part on their beaks)


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a large aviary/coop in So.Cal. I do not fly them due to high hawk population etc.

I do not have room for all of these but if there are any pigeons that are not releasable I could take 4 to 6 but it would have to wait a few weeks as my new larger aviary is under final stages of construction. (Unless your Dad has a cage or portable coop as temp housing I could use in the interim.) Not picky as to color, training, age or prior use. 

Let me know if this would help out.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I am in southern Cali and Im sure I could take in a few . 

Were are you located?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lisa,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, I just want to thank you for trying to find homes for all these birds during this difficult time when other things are of greater importance

I'm keeping you and your dad in my thoughts and prayers.

Looks like you have got offers coming in already. 

God Bless you!


----------

